
Essential .NET – Designing C# 7 - zastrowm
https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt595758
======
emocin
C# is starting to look more like Go than Java.

And that's not necessarily a bad thing....

~~~
jinushaun
C# hasn't looked like Java since probably version 3. Standard idiomatic C#
code looks more like dynamic scripting language with each new version,
especially v4 and v5. Comparisons to Java are outdated.

I think C# is a great language and wish it was more popular than it is. Shame
it's so tied to Windows and .NET.

